#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

VNIT Nagpur Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*VNIT Nagpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*VNIT Nagpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.
*

CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport:* Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar International Airport, Nagpur
*Distance from Airport:* 7.8km
*Nearest Railway Station:* Nagpur Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station:* 6 km

*VNIT Nagpur Branches In Engineering:

*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining Engineering

*Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
433
1244

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
2328
2328

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
1301
2927

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
4572
5764

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
17794
28412

Open Rank
All India Candidate
980
1709

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
2032
3087

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
59649
59649

SC Rank
All India Candidate
7883
9449

ST Rank
All India Candidate
11871
16193

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6061
12232

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
134711
134711

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
14859
19779

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
223575
223575

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
49402
64731

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
103100
151161

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5605
11160

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
141711
141711

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
14475
20631

SC Rank
All India Candidate
61126
78137

ST Rank
All India Candidate
118150
131994

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6266
11122

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
11742
18900

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
37814
61407

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
434764
434764

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
131886
150146

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5223
8526

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
152828
152828

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9440
12792

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
176056
176056

SC Rank
All India Candidate
41531
58080

ST Rank
All India Candidate
61637
69373

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
277
2915

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
4035
4035

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
4990
7749

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
8803
24161

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
304216
304216

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
40432
97715

Open Rank
All India Candidate
573
2718

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
35569
35569

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
4765
6393

SC Rank
All India Candidate
18878
36591

ST Rank
All India Candidate
38745
70274

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1962
6001

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
111011
111011

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
7076
13207

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
301527
301527

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
34768
49262

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
64456
146212

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1934
4793

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
8129
9727

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
167079
167079

SC Rank
All India Candidate
34389
48350

ST Rank
All India Candidate
41373
77133

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2192
5155

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
115729
115729

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
6593
12109

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
164316
164316

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
25854
45722

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
119565
135444

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1391
3615

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
6396
8095

SC Rank
All India Candidate
22415
42162

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
746014
746014

ST Rank
All India Candidate
75610
79046

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
828
5755

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
76871
76871

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5842
8576

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
17896
38767

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
106040
110551

Open Rank
All India Candidate
2610
5268

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
92380
92380

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
6108
9252

SC Rank
All India Candidate
30543
45421

ST Rank
All India Candidate
42820
53370

ST PwD Rank
All India Candidate
766809
766809

*Metallurgical & Materials Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6545
17087

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
20473
29623

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
65675
87223

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
193670
231794

ST PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
323760
323760

Open Rank
All India Candidate
11560
16726

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
125466
125466

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
21325
26396

SC Rank
All India Candidate
92667
102000

ST Rank
All India Candidate
138802
149567

*Mining Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13042
20121

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
27994
35634

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
67788
98391

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
251328
251328

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7714
13822

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
20188
24186

SC Rank
All India Candidate
60986
93293

ST Rank
All India Candidate
91593
101998



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments

**FEE STRUCTURE:*

*Fee Structure for the year 2014-15*
*A) Institute Fees  One  time*
*Fee Type*
*Amount*

Library deposit
₹2000

Identity Card
₹200

Medical Exam
₹100

Student Aid Fund
₹1200 (₹1500 for B.Arch)

Student Medical Aid Fund
₹4000 (₹5000 for B.Arch)

*Total*
*   7500* (₹8800 for B.Arch)


*B) Institute Fees  per year*
*Fee Type*
*Amount*

Tuition Fees
₹70000

Registration Fees
₹500

Library Fees
₹750

Gymkhana, Annual Day & Magazine Fee
₹800

Physical Education & Medical Fee
₹100

Internet & Computer Maintenance Fee
₹750

Training & Placement Fees
₹400

Industry Institute Interaction Fees
₹300

Development Fees
₹3000

End Semester Examination Fees
₹1000

*Total*
*₹77600*

*First Term (JulyNov)*
₹42100

*Second Term (JanMay)*
₹35500


*C) Hostel Fees  per year*
*Particulars*
*For B.Tech / BArch*

*(a) Room Rent & Other*


Room Rent
₹8000 (_Triple Seated_)
₹10000 (_Double seated_)

Electricity Charges
₹4500

Water Charges
₹700

Crockery
₹200

Breakages
₹300

Recreation
₹100

Caution Money
₹500

Depreciation (One Time)
₹300

Welfare fund (One Time)
₹800

Allied Charges (One time)
₹10000

*Total (a)*
*₹25400 (Triple Seated)*
*₹27400 (Double seated)*

*(b )Mess Deposit (for whole year)*
*₹28000*

*Total (a+b)*
*₹53400 (Triple Seated)*
*₹55400 (Double seated)*


*

PLACEMENTS* : 2014

*Placement Statistics*
*Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

Amazon India
22

Bajaj Automobiles
7.5

Diebold Inc
_Info not available_

EXL Decision Analytics
_Info not available_

Futures First
8.9

Hindustan Unilever Limited
9.6

L&T Powai
4.87

Lupin Ltd.
5.5

MAQ software
7

Morgan Stanley
13

Numerify
7

Nvidia
10

Oracle Financial Service Software
6.4

Pepsico
6 + Benefits

Principal Global Services
_Info not available_

UHDE
4.1

ZS Associates
6.8



*VNIT Nagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

VNIT has a beautiful green campus of about 214 acres near Ambazari Dam. All departments & laboratories are housed on the campus. Hostels accommodating about 1000 students, including 200 girl students, as well as residential accommodation for teaching & non-teaching staff of the college are available on the campus.

Consciously developed, the campus has retained & increased its green cover, rich in natural flora & fauna, & provides an attraction for bird watchers.The VNIT Library is 4 decades old having an independent three storied building. The collections of books and journals have been methodically developed through the years. It is always ensured that the collection is dynamic in nature by stacking separately ACTIVE and INACTIVE collection in tune with changes in syllabic.

*Central library:*

The library and information resources center is automated and users LIBSYS software. Students and faculty access library information through ON LINE PUBLIC ACCESS CATALOGER indexed databases called EI-COMPENDIOUS PLUS, DISSERTATION ABSTRACTS INTERNATIONAL and SAE Technical Papers are on campus-wide network of 10/100 M bps lines and are available round the clock.

*VNIT Nagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities*:

V.N.I.T. has excellent residential facilities to cater the need of more than a thousand students. There are seven Boys Hostels and two Girls Hostels. Each hostel is having a telephone, T.V., Sports Items, water coolers, water heaters and well equipped mess facilities. It is mandatory for hostel inmates to join the mess in his / her hostel, managed by committee of students representatives. All hostels are having independent mess where vegetarian and non-vegetarian meals are available. All residents have to bear the wages of the mess cooks, servants, helpers and cleaners. Ministerial staff is provided by the Institute.

The Chief Warden looks after the management of the hostels along with a team of seven wardens and Hostel Manager.

*VNIT Nagpur Address:*

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, South Ambazari Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra. Pin 440010, India.





  Similar Threads: VNIT Nagpur admission, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Laxminarayan Institute of Technology Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

